
Sexual predators pose as Uber and Lyft drivers and attack women leaving bars - blondie9x
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ridesharing-attacks-20180228-story.html#nt=tertiarynavbar
======
blondie9x
The question for us as technologists is how to prevent it from happening.
There might have to be more notifications for an arriving Lyft or Uber during
certain hours of the day to prevent impersonation.

